

Announcing Trigger.io v2.0 - amirnathoo
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2013/07/29/trigger-2-0-build-mobile-apps-using-the-best-of-html5-and-our-new-native-module-ecosystem/

======
lukifer
Trigger looks really cool, but the thing still holding me back is the lack of
an escape route. If PhoneGap goes belly-up, I've got the source, no big deal.
If the same happens to Trigger, I'm stuck having to rewrite major portions of
the app from scratch.

~~~
taylorRichie
If Adobe decided to discontinue PhoneGap, you could just go straight Cordova
:D

I'm trying to figure out what benefit Trigger gives you over phonegap/cordova.

~~~
taylorRichie
Reload is awesome... beyond that ??

------
explorak
The Fetchnotes team is really excited about this new approach to native mobile
modules! We have a whole suite of them we'll be publishing in the coming weeks
and months - it's great we can share them so easily now. Awesome job guys.

------
Bjoern
I'm not really an expert on this, so this might be a silly question.

How is this better / different than frameworks such as Phonegap and Titanium ?

~~~
amirnathoo
It's a reasonably common question and we think we have some quite good answers
- you can see a summary on our homepage.

Our customers tell us they choose us vs alternatives for: \- the efficiency of
our build / test cycle \- the broader API out of the box including native UI
components and integrations with 3rd party SDKs like Facebook, Flurry and
Parse \- the ability to push updates to the app without going through the App
Store approval process using our Reload feature:
[https://trigger.io/reload](https://trigger.io/reload)

~~~
Bjoern
Thanks, very helpful. Congratulations on shipping 2.0 !

------
ggoodale
Having spent a fair amount of time in PhoneGap, I recall one of the tricky
bits of using stringByEvaluatingJavaScriptFromString to call into JS land was
that it could block, leading Apple to impose a 5 second timeout on that
particular API call. Is that still the case? I recall that making loading
large objects created/fetched via native code more complicated.

Congratulations on 2.0, regardless!

~~~
restelettedo
stringByEvaluatingJavaScriptFromString calls are still capped, at 10MB and 10
seconds - that might be up from the 5 seconds you experienced.

Our approach to that is two-fold:

We try not to send big chunks of data through the bridge (we pass file around
by reference, for example): in our initial prototypes a couple of years ago we
passed image data base64 encoded and that definitely didn't scale!

Secondly, stringByEvaluatingJavaScriptFromString just gets data into the JS
engine's scope - the processing of those received messages is done in a
separate thread of execution. By that I mean started by an event, not true
multi-threading of course!

~~~
ggoodale
Thanks for clarifying! Makes sense.

------
Raphael
So you're making it easier to make Android apps that look like iOS apps.
Great...

